# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ساخت یک User Defined Data Type برای تاریخ شمسی

## jaykob

سلام دوستان 

من چطور در sql server می تونم یک نوع داده User Defined رو بسازم به طور مثال برای تاریخ های شمسی ؟ 

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> من چطور در sql server می تونم یک نوع داده User Defined رو بسازم به طور مثال برای تاریخ های شمسی ؟ 
> 
> ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید
> 
> با تشکر


سلام
اگه تصورت از ساخت UDT یه چیزی مثل کلاس‌های زبان‌های برنامه نویسی هست، دنبالش نرو چون اصلاً شباهتی به این نداره.
من یه مدتی سعی کردم از این استفاده کنم، اما یه جاهایی برام مشکلاتی ایجاد کرد که ازش به کل صرف‌نظر کردم.
به‌ویژه اصلاً دنبال نوع داده برای تاریخ شمسی نباش به چند دلیل.
1. نوع داده‌ی Date یا DateTime ربطی به هجری شمسی یا قمری یا میلادی بودن نداره، فقط «تاریخ» هست که شامل تاریخ شمسی هم می‌شه.
2. مشکل نوع داده‌ی Date اینه که هیچ امکانی برای «نمایش» اون به صورت هجری شمسی وجود نداره که با یه تابع تبدیل مشکل حل می‌شه ( اخیرا تو تالار T-Sql یه تابع خوب و سریع گذاشتم )
3. قراره در سال جاری، مایکروسافت از تاریخ شمسی هم تو ویندوز و هم تو Sql Server پشتیبانی کنه پس به‌تره فعلاً کار رو با یه تابع پیش ببریم تا مشکل به صورت ریشه‌ای حل بشه.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

http://www.dotnettips.info/post/1297...%D8%AF%DB%8C-1

----------

